# north Myrtle beach



## hotrodtek (Jun 15, 2015)

Heading to apache pier end of week hate going so late but have no opion any fishing is better than none lol 
gona fish the small creek inlet just south of apache any other suggestions


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

I was looking on Google Maps for inlets for my coming trip late next month. Is this the one between Dunes Golf and Sands beach club? Please post how you did.

- Matt -


----------



## hotrodtek (Jun 15, 2015)

I will, the creek is small but lots of folks net bait there and the locals fish it when the pier is slow it is the one between the golf courses


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/south-carolina/springmaid-pier*


----------



## hotrodtek (Jun 15, 2015)

Got these 2 bulls back 2 back on apache pier


----------



## hotrodtek (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice Fish


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

I got a pic of yours and also the one this other guy caught when you got yours. This same guy caught about a 4.5lb sheepshead today as well.


----------



## hotrodtek (Jun 15, 2015)

That guy had to land that fish for me had 2 poles set up n both run at the sam time his name is fabian we fished together all week


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Next time let me bring him in!


----------



## hotrodtek (Jun 15, 2015)

Will do we helped net and release first red in pic the night before he has a bad cut just before his tail looks like a boat might have got him


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Hopefully I will have mastered the cast net before I come back so I'll have some decent bait.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great work. Thanks for the report.


----------

